# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  تبدیل فارسی به Finglish

## perang

با سلام 
من یک برنامه میخواهم که وقتی تایپ کنم مثلا :"علیرضا" خروجی "Alireza"  بهم برگردونه . کسی هست کمکم کنه؟

----------


## parselearn

نمونه برعكسش هست
از اين نمونه مي تونيد براي فارسي به انگليسي هم استفاده كنيد
الگوريتم خاصي نداره
حرف ميخونه معادل فارسي رو ميزاره

----------


## perang

با تشکر از شما
این روش را قبلا پیاده کردم فقط برای حروف صدادار به مشکل میخورم مثل مثلا " محمد" که میزنه "Mhmd"که باید راهی براش پیدا کنم اگر چیزی به نظرتون میرسه لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

براي اين كار يا بايد اعراب حروف رو بزاريد يا اينكه يك ديكشنري از حروف فارسي و معادل انگليسي درست كنيد
كار اولي كه يه جورايي غير قابل استفاده است و كار دوم وقت گيره ولي خيلي خوب و دقيق
البته اگر تركيبي باشه تا كلمات ناشناخته رو هم تشخيص بده كه از همه بهتره

----------


## aryasoft2872

برعکسش قبلا ساخته شده:

این برنامه رو ببین...

----------


## mmssoft

این سورسی که گذاشتم تبدیل فینگلیش به فارسی هست
البته خیلی دقیق نیست نیاز به کمی تصحیح داره

----------


## spg_ir

یه سایت پیدا کردم که اینکارو میکنه:
http://www.onezero.ir/f2fconverter
نمونه
www.onezero.ir/f2f/?word=کلمه خود را اینجا تایپ کنید

----------


## parsoova

با سلام
لینک  ها کار نمی کند لطفا اصلاح فرمایید

----------

